# my DIY pid fan controller



## lennyk (Aug 21, 2010)

Built over my fan unit to include a flapper door so that air would be closed when the fan was switched off. 12v Fan is from a PC powersupply I got for free. Will probably change to 110v so I wouldn't need a 12v adapter.













 


















 

Using this ebay pid $55

http://cgi.ebay.com/PID-Temperature...s-40A-SSR-/200509946295?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


----------



## lancelot61 (Aug 22, 2010)

Just curious, what do you use the fan for?  I have thought about adding one to my smoker to help maintain temperature.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 22, 2010)

I am running one on a SSRF build i have going on now blowing air through fire box to control cooking temp still working on this concept.


----------



## mrh (Aug 24, 2010)

That is nice.  I have been thinking about doing the same thing for a drum smoker. Just haven't got around to it yet!

Mark


----------



## garyt (Aug 24, 2010)

You find out how to program that sucker, please let me know. I have one similar. Starting a new class tonight and I am going to hunt my process control instructor for help. There are settings that need to be made that are not  in the instructions


----------

